# I got a bird!



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jun 1, 2013)

It's name is Kaiesta, is it a male or female?






Artemis' Mommy[HERB][TULIP][TURTLE][TULIP][HERB]


----------



## wellington (Jun 1, 2013)

Very cute. I had a parakeet when I was a kid. I think they are so cute. If you want it to be really friendly with you, work with it every day. I would also remove the mirror. They tend to get mean towards their human, because the bird in the mirror is there friend/mate, so they don't need or want you. If you can't tame it, then give it the mirror.


----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jun 1, 2013)

Thx, do u know if its a male or female?


Artemis' Mommy[HERB][TULIP][TURTLE][TULIP][HERB]




wellington said:


> Very cute. I had a parakeet when I was a kid. I think they are so cute. If you want it to be really friendly with you, work with it every day. I would also remove the mirror. They tend to get mean towards their human, because the bird in the mirror is there friend/mate, so they don't need or want you. If you can't tame it, then give it the mirror.



Based on my pictures... Do u think Kaiesta is a male or female?


Artemis' Mommy[HERB][TULIP][TURTLE][TULIP][HERB]


----------



## Kathy Coles (Jun 1, 2013)

Your budgie is pretty young but I would say she is a girl. A boy's nose will be blue and the girl's are beige. Another way to help train your parakeet, take the food cup out at night and then feed her some seeds in your hand the next day. Use a flat palm approach and don't pull back and scare her. She needs to feel confident that this new seed perch won't buck her off. Then give her the seed cup for a few hours. Repeat.


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm thinking female.


----------



## wellington (Jun 1, 2013)

The cere looks blue to me, which would say male. The females cere are white, tan or brown. The cere is the fleshy thicker part around the nostrils, where the beak meets the head. Under 12 months, this doesn't always ring true. Then the only way to sex, is surgically. Some other slight signs, not always 100% is males will sing more, more social and head bobbing. Females, loud, and don't really sing.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 1, 2013)

I agree the blue cere is characteristic of a male.

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 1, 2013)

To me the blue isn't blue enough to be male....but at the age it is it won't be definitive anyways. Normally it will be a deep blue or purple if its male, and this one is pinkish blue to me.


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 1, 2013)

Very sweet little bird.
~C


----------



## tortadise (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool. A good method to always have enough cuddle bones around for the torts. Get a bird  cool bird congrats.


----------



## Artemis the Tortoise (Jun 2, 2013)

theelectraco said:


> I'm thinking female.



Here is some more photos....







Artemis' Mommy[HERB][TULIP][TURTLE][TULIP][HERB]


----------



## pam (Jun 2, 2013)

Soooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Itort (Jun 2, 2013)

I say you have a handsome young man.


----------

